# Fake live edge?



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sure this is considered blasphemy on some level but before you judge, I'll explain. I'm looking to do a bar top work area in the WOman Cave in the basement. I'm thinking it's going to be supported by iron pipe and flanges because the wall is not blocked for support and I'm not thinking I want to build cubbies beneath - but I would like to have it high enough to stand at and put together legos or have the trashcan high enough my beagle can't get to it. Plus I may have a piece of furniture that needs to slide beneath it for storage. The majority of my wood budget is going to wood for an entertainment center. I love the look of the live edged slabs but I don't happen to have that kind of $$ laying about. Is it possible to come up with something close to resembling a live edge with 2x? Is there a cheap place to get a ~6 ft piece of live edge besides cutting it myself?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Charles Neil did a youtube video, on just that topic….
Soooo, it can't be blasphemy!!!


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

it's not blasphemy, it's heresy!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

> Charles Neil did a youtube video, on just that topic….
> Soooo, it can t be blasphemy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Or heresy!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Beka, if you find a local sawmill a live edge slab will be cheap to buy. If not I would try using a 2×12 and then with a plane and or draw knife cut the edge down and try to match the rings of the tree. You should be able to pick out a board that has suitable rings. You might even find one with some live edge and bark on it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Live edges often are fragile anyway, inclined to drop
off. I guess you get put glue or nails under the
bark to keep it cohesive.

You can also just carve the texture you want. It's
a little time consuming, especially with dull carving
tools, but an interesting process wherein you'll learn
something about carving.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Beka, Go with Bill's advice to find a local mill. Failing that, make a road trip and I'll GIVE you a 6' live edge slab of your choice. WoodMizer should be able to give you contact information of mill owners in your area.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I just searched Columbus CL for lumber in the materials section. One of those guys can probably sell you something with a live edge. Where's pickerington?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Pay shipping and I will send you one


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

@Monte  How much would that run me? I'd be happy to fund your wood habit if it's not too much!

@Candy Pickerington is about 30 min away on the East side of Cbus. Not bad though.

@Randy that Charles Neil video is awesome! makes me wonder if I could do it all with my dremel though since I don't have a grinder?

@Loren Live edge may have been the wrong term - I just want it to be like a bare board edge - doesn't have to have bark on it or anything 

Thanks for all of the options guys


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

If you want to build some muscle….
Do it all by hand with rasps & files!!! ;^)

Actually, this sounds like a perfect excuse, err reason to buy a new tool!!!
But if a grinder isn't something you really want, err need….
A cheap "cylinder rasp" on a hand drill may also work.
Just an example:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_232712-68082-0102221_0__?productId=3353928&Ntt=rasps&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Drasps&facetInfo=


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

yep you can do it all with a dremel, just use a soft wire brush on a slow drill to smooth it up some, the key is to use a darker glaze after the first coat of finish,,, works well


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

@CharlesNeil thanks a bunch! I may have to give it a go come the spring


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

So today I managed to get a start on this and it's fairly successful! I still have three other walls to go though


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll be posting a project of it so more pics to follow


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the finished project!!!

Carry on….


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

rhybeka. I use a 25 grit sand disk on a smalll cheapo grinder. I start at a knot in the timber and work my way away from it on both sides. Never truly centered. I always do my corners to help round them off. I have made many tables and hutches just using ordinary spruce 2×10's (available to me cheap at the time)


----------

